# Baccarat Havana Selection No. 1 Cigar Review - Different Eyes



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

We all look at cigars through different eyes. To me, this is not an 8+ cigar as some reviewers gave it, nor is it an under "4" cigar. It's a descen...

Read the full review here: Baccarat Havana Selection No. 1 Cigar Review - Different Eyes


----------

